# London Area Martial Arts Page



## sparky (Sep 27, 2002)

Check Out This Site

We have alot of martial arts clubs in London - This site list a few of them it also has a place to sign up for an events mailing list where anybody can post events to the group as well as a London Area Classified Ads for selling used gear.

London Area Martial Arts Page [url]http://london.gotkenpo.com[/URL]


----------



## sparky (Oct 24, 2002)

I have totally made over the site in a community format have a look

London Area Martial Arts


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 24, 2002)

Very nice looking site...

I like the layout.  Very professional look.


----------

